# 12 Days To Happiness



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't wait for the season to start.
Training camp opens soon.

The closer to the beginning of the season we get... the more i begin to believe the Clippers will end up winning 49 games...
49-33.
5th seed in the playoffs.

No one will beat the Spurs..
but at least we'll get to make the playoffs in 2006!
Dunleavy better get his extension on his contract to keep this going.

Cassell, Livingston
Mobley, Ross
Maggette, Korolev
Brand, Wilcox
Kaman, Rabraca

This will be one exciting season. Averaging 101 points a game, playing an up-tempo brand of basketball with lots of highlights from Livingston's no look passes to Maggette dunks.

Go Clips... 49-33.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't forget, there is no way the Lakers are beating us this season. :clap:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Wait, no.... I forgot about injuries... :dead:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Wait, no.... I forgot about injuries... :dead:


Well, we can handle about 2 or 3 starters going down... the laker's entire season is based on one guy's health....

phil jackson. muahahaha!


----------



## jrmint (Sep 13, 2005)

Man...I'm with you Hip Clip. I've never been more excited for a season to start. The West will be tough but I am excited for the challenge nonetheless. Hopefully we stay injury free and the chemistry is there. If so, the Clips should be tough to beat.

Counting down the days!!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The sooner the better, I really want the season to start to see how the new team gels.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When does camp start anyway?


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Eleven....

:clap: 

I'm looking at my 2000-2001 Official Yearbook with CMaggette, DMiles, LOdom, QRichardson and KDooling on the cover and it just blows me away..

This was the New Look, New Attitude team that was going to turn heads and make the Western Conference a whole new division... now look at where they are. All received substantial contracts... well, even Keyon got a decent contract this year.

Now the change of directions with more quality and more seasoned players, something they lacked back then.

SCassell, CMobley, CMaggette, EBrand, CKaman will win games just because they will know how to win games with 8 seconds left on the clock and the game tied at 100-100.

I don't see this team stopping too many teams from scoring but i think in crunch time they can make STOPS!
I don't see this team blowing too many teams out but i see them winning a lot of tight ball games.

I've been exercising getting up from my chair about 100 times a day getting ready for the season. I expect a lot of excitement and energy and WINS.
49 wins.. THAT'S ALL CLIPPER FANS ARE ASKING FOR!!!

49.


:cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Should be a great year! I think a #5 seed is realistic if we can stay healthy.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Sheebangggg

That's what i'm talking about.

So many teams making changes..only the Spurs and Mavs look solid.. Rocks look good... then it's a crapshoot for the 4-8 spots.
Warriors can be good.
Kings will not be as good as some think.
Suns won't be as good as last year.
Sonics will fall from the sky.
Nuggets will disappoint.
...

11 days to Opening Training Camp !!
Singleton will surprise a lot of GM's.
QRoss will impress the Clipper brass.
still need one more big body... TMassenburg where are you???

11 days fellas.
11


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

14HipClip said:


> Sheebangggg
> 
> That's what i'm talking about.
> 
> ...


I like your optimism buddy!


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

hip clip... we need to bottle and distribute your enthusiasm to the players and coaches!! we would be undefeated! :jump:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good stuff.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I cant wait for the LA series those are always my favorite games to watch....Have a good season clips.


----------



## jrmint (Sep 13, 2005)

Kapt Clipper said:


> hip clip... we need to bottle and distribute your enthusiasm to the players and coaches!! we would be undefeated! :jump:


Kapt Clipper...I love your sig!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

make it 10 days . . and can we please sign our 3rd string Center already


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

:eek8: 

10 days fellas...

Kapt Clipper... i hope you're not suggesting i'm hitting the bottle too [email protected]!#

Now that Korolev is sealed...
we still need that big, muscularlyfattytype guy to fill the tough guy role in case Zeljko needs someone to stand behind him in the event fists start to fly... we wouldn't want Z to run and hide or quit the team. So i suggest getting TMassenburg and pay him some jack so we can have a $52Million dollar roster.

49 wins... that's all we ask. 49.
Will you all please stand and repeat after me...(prefer you have your left hand over your heart and press hard as you repeat this)...
Forty-Nine..
Forty-Nine...
Forty-Nine....
everyone remember the Gold Rush... this will be the year of the Clipper Gold Rush.. we will get to 49.
Clipper Gold.
Gold.
Gold Rush.
Clipper Gold Rush..

okay.. you may be seated and relax.

10 more days.

:clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I like the optimism 14HipClip, keep it up. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

8 days now.... :eek8:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

14HipClip said:


> :eek8:
> 
> 8 days fellas...
> 
> ...


 :banana: :banana:


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Eight fellas... :eek8: 

that's right.

8 big ones left...
Santa Barbara here we come....

Clips are gearing up.

8 more sleepless nights... ahhhhhhh....


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

leidout said:


> Well, we can handle about 2 or 3 starters going down... the laker's entire season is based on one guy's health....
> 
> phil jackson. muahahaha!


haha how cruel. Man the truth hurts.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

7 days, unless im counting wrong which i hope im not


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

80 wins... that's all we need... 80 :cheers:


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> 80 wins... that's all we need... 80 :cheers:


i'm not greedy...i'll take 79!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kapt Clipper said:


> i'm not greedy...i'll take 79!!


c'mon now, don't be ridiculous....

70 wins & undefeated in the playoffs, book it.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

My expetations are a little higher 70 wins undefeted in playoffs and our whole roster on the west all star team!!
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

they are but not as high as me . . . we go 81-1 . . allow the wolves to win one game so they can make playoffs and our whole team being inducteed to the hall of fame this next offseason


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

3 days...
the training camp roster is looking decent.

no trades please..
no injuries please..
see you in Santa Barbara...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

14HipClip said:


> 3 days...
> the training camp roster is looking decent.
> 
> no trades please..
> ...




I am glad the season is almost starting, I have missed Clipper basketball.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Here we are.. the day before training camp tips off...
Media day today..
Let's see what smiling mug will make the 14-15 man roster...
Let's see what rotations will emerge as the budda for the bread.
I like Frank Williams.. Yutaka is in trouble... or Uuuuuutah as those that know him call him.
Korolev looks like he'll be beating time in Austin.
Lots of competition happening at the 3 spot.. especially when Mobley might see time there as well.
Waltaaaa will be playing the 4 and maybe see time at the 3 in games with Sonics and some teams that like to spread it out.

Clips will have an interesting training camp with some good competition at the #11-15 spots on the roster.
I don't think the depth is great a the 5 spot.. but we'll be okay if this season turns out to be the best of all time with minimal injuries... can't afford to see any starter out for 10 games or more .. that will pose a major problem as usual.

Here we go.
buckle your seat belts!!!
Let's get ready to GEDDON YA FEEET and be happy for 9 months.. the year is starting at midnight tonight with Midnight Madness.

Cheers!!!!

GO Clippers and let's change our music this year and go into the playoffs with MO and titanium power.
:cheers: 

:clap:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

If Frankie is in good shape he is going to make the team. He has tons more talent than Tabuse and Ewing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone else thinking about getting the all NBA package this season? With all the Clipper games not televised, I thought I might get the package.. I mean its only like 170 bucks through Disk network.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

If they're healthy: 5th to 6th

If not healthy: 7th seed to nothing


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

im planing to get the league pass in a few days, cant wait. :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Anyone else thinking about getting the all NBA package this season? With all the Clipper games not televised, I thought I might get the package.. I mean its only like 170 bucks through Disk network.



Looks like only 11 games won't be televised. It sucks but I won't be dishing out the big money to see those 11.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

League Pass no doubt it's so worth that amount. But everone probaboly isnt a freak like me and watched games from 4 till 10 every day.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Go clips! undefeated 0-0, let's go for 1-0


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> League Pass no doubt it's so worth that amount. But everone probaboly isnt a freak like me and watched games from 4 till 10 every day.


League pass is worth it!


----------

